# minosharp plus 3?



## burntrice (Jul 29, 2012)

I've always been convinced 'pull through' sharpeners are a big no-no, on all my pocket knives (aus-8, VG10 & CMP-S30V I've used ceramic spyderco sharpmaker but I don't feel safe running my new kitchen knifes through it.

I've seen the minosharp plus 3 mentioned a few times, is it recommended, will it give a good edge?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mark Richmond at CKtG recommended it to me for my daughter.  I bought one for her, tried it on some Sab carbons and Forschners and thought it was very good as those things go; but I didn't throw out all the other sharpening stuff, reload my credit card and buy one for myself.

Lily, my daughter, certainly loves the Minosharp for her MAC Pros;

Whether or not it's the right sharpener for you and your knives depends on you and your knives. 

If you've got good knives with a 15* set, are debating between a Minosharp3 and an EP, and can afford the EP, the EP is a better sharpener.  On the other hand, if the alternative is a Chantry, get the Minosharp3. 

Be aware that the Minosharp3 is set at 15* and will only do 15* (or close) knives.  If you're set has Hiromotos and Henckels, you want to use a Minosharp to sharpen both, it's not a great idea. 

If you've got a drawer full of Globals, a Minosharp3 might be first choice.

Depends.

BDL


----------



## burntrice (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, these are the knives I have.. http://www.amefa.co.uk/richardson_sheffield_products.html#MidoriProduct

I'm not sure of the edge angle but I'm guessing from looking around 20*. I'm keen to take them down to 15* though, do you know if the minosharp has a stone capable of a regrind?

The EP is just a little out of my price range but thanks for the heads up, maybe some time in the future.


----------

